# DPF removal



## GearsandCorn (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like I'll have to take my DPF off to fix my leaking turbo oil return line. Anyone ever taken it off? Easy job? What am I going to need?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

when i did my delete i watched this video






and this thread Emissions delete/race tune install

the one heatshield bolt is a bitch, and hopefully your bottom flange bolts arent rusted/seized

otherwise straight forward


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> when i did my delete i watched this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two were no problem for me. That v-clamp connecting the DPF to the turbo was the worst step for me, especially--even worse to re-install than to remove. Had to do it again last weekend, because the gasket got ruined last time I did it, and ran it without for the winter, since I couldn't get a replacement quickly. Finally got around to reinstalling the gasket last weekend, and it went a little better than the first time, but still wasn't fun.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Those two were no problem for me. That v-clamp connecting the DPF to the turbo was the worst step for me, especially--even worse to re-install than to remove. Had to do it again last weekend, because the gasket got ruined last time I did it, and ran it without for the winter, since I couldn't get a replacement quickly. Finally got around to reinstalling the gasket last weekend, and it went a little better than the first time, but still wasn't fun.


had to have wife help me reinstall the upper v clamp, need 3 hands to do it

I HATE ASKING FOR HELP, lol


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> had to have wife help me reinstall the upper v clamp, need 3 hands to do it
> 
> I HATE ASKING FOR HELP, lol


First time I just used a huge flat-head screwdriver with a notch cut in it and a rubber mallet to work around the pipe and nudge it off (and later back on) little by little. Second round, I used a brake spreader to stretch it until it was loose enough to slide over by hand. Then the bolt tightetning it back down returned it to original shape upon reassembly.


----------

